# Spawn just hatch



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:
My angelfish had another spawn.
Just want to share.
thanks
dp


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Way to go...congrats. That looks like a smokey blue!

Keep us posted on their progress, maybe we can *swap out some babies *down the road, I just had a spawn of free swimming Pinoy Paraiba's.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh lovely! Congrats!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats, What type of Angels are they? Will you be raising the fry seperate from the adults?


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

I always rise the frys with there perents.
They are smokey halfblack caring parents.

dp


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Will you be selling the babies at a later date? Do you have any pics of the parents?


----------



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

*Angelfish*



dp12345 said:


> Hi:
> My angelfish had another spawn.
> Just want to share.
> thanks
> dp


You have a nice angelfish, let me know when you ready to sell the fries


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:

I have some angelfish babies for sale from the 2 and 3 spawning.
Notice babies already showing parents strain.
Eating flakes already.
I need the space in my tank for my new spawn.
Sell for 2.00 each.
Parents are smokey halfblack, male has a pearlscale strain.
Very caring parents.
Pickup Ajax.
PM me if interested and how many do u need.
See pictures
thanks
dp


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

pm send
dp


----------

